# Deck the halls - rewritten



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

good lyrics there.....the Crypt keeper has a xmas soundtrack out where he too does his own version of deck the halls....heh... 

Deck the halls with chunks of charley
cut him up nice and gnarley 
and so on and so on

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------

